# Local Craigslist find



## heathens (Apr 30, 2001)

Saw this on Columbus Craigslist thought somebody might be interested.
http://columbus.craigslist.org/ctd/1215509672.html


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Local Craigslist find (heathens)*

Very cool find!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Local Craigslist find (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Very cool find!

And practically in our back yard! But that is so much too much. I'd love to have a look at it, but it would be like going to look at that dog at the humane society. Once you make that bond, you'd do anything it takes to take it home.


----------

